# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Kompjuteri tek bebja

## ela11

car ndikon kompjuteri tek bebet,,une ri shume ne kompjuter me vete mbaj dhe femijen,dhe kur flasme te shpise ne skype e mbaj perpara ka problem per femijen kompjuteri

----------


## mario_kingu

tani ta mbash femin me ore te tera para p/c nuk ben mir se do i prishesh syt do e besh me syze por se mban para ekranit kur flet me skype  disa mnita se gjen gje por me ore te tera si thu ti eshte gjynaf  :buzeqeshje: 

un cunin tim edhe tv se le shum shikon emisionet e ti ne mengjes sa cohet nga gjumi edhe para se te flet gjat dites playing ne yard  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Po ti ne preher e mban tere kohen qe je ne kompjuter?  Nuk ke nje karrige bebesh lejkundese ku mund ta ulesh ne drejtim te kundert me ekranin dhe me fytyre nga ty??  Apo e ke mesuar te rri vetem ne krahe tere kohen?
Sa muajshe e ke?

----------


## ela11

e mesova ne krahe dreqin 3 muaj po thuajse

----------


## Marya

ela , po si thua per femijen dreq.............

edhe une e mbaj zemren perpara pc por per te pare kenge per femije , i pelqejne shume dhe lumturohet , por nuk rri me shume se 20  minuta se veshtrimi fillon e i lodhet

----------


## ela11

dreqi eshte shpreje e gjysheve po me qan sri dot pa mua dhe une  dua te ri ne kompjuter

----------


## loneeagle

Ela eshte keq nuk eshte  mire per nje femij te vogel te rrij para pc per kohe te gjate. Mundou ti krijosh vetes limit ne perdorim te pc. Ti thua qe femija eshte 3 muajsh dmth ai/ajo fle rreth 4-5 ore gjate dites, mundou te perdoresh pc gjate orarit qe femija fle. PC shkakton edhe migren tek femijet e vegjel pra ki kujdes.

----------


## PINK

ne ditet e sotshme, kur ke aq shume mundesira, dhe kushte, eshte gjynah te torturosh veten. Bliji lisharse, karrike, bouncers etc etc , edhe lere aty. Ato jane me muzike klasike, ku muzika e qeteson dhe me vibrime, tundje, qe i ve ne gjume kur te lodhen. Mos i mesoni kalamajt si ne kohen e qepes, ne dore.

----------


## mario_kingu

> dreqi eshte shpreje e gjysheve po me qan sri dot pa mua dhe une  dua te ri ne kompjuter


ela grow up je nene  ska ti do te rish ne p/c  
edhe eshte gjynaf ti thosh femijes dreq se eshte nje engjell 

pastaj ka shum gjera qe mund te kalosh kohen pervec p/c 


nejse  se u futa shum aty ku sduhet por kur vin puna tek femit  me prekin shum

----------


## Lelab

> dreqi eshte shpreje e gjysheve po me qan sri dot pa mua dhe une  dua te ri ne kompjuter


upppssss, kjo pergjigje me sjell ne mendje qe ishte nje teme ketu ne forum, qe perse sjellim ne jete femijet ? pra thjesht per ego, thjesht se keshtu bejne te gjithe, apo ?
pra nese sjell ne jete nje femije duhet te marresh parasysh ta rritesh si duhet ate femije, te japesh gjithcka qe ai ka neveoje, ketu perfshieht dhe koha , pra nje nene thote qe dua te rri ne kopjuter! absurde! e tha dikush me siper, "rritu" dhe persiper pergjegjesite qe te takojne!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Veri vetes kushte se ndryshe nevrat do ti nxieresh ne bebja tende
ky femije nuk flte ?Mundohu te rrish ne pc oret qe ai clodhet
 sta ka fajin femija qe e mban perpara pc  e demton ate sigurisht  por kete do e kuptosh me kalimin e kohes

----------


## bebi im

> dreqi eshte shpreje e gjysheve po me qan sri dot pa mua dhe une  dua te ri ne kompjuter


nuk e di a e kuptova mire une, ti po flet per femi apo per ndonje kukull me kurdisje???????????????????????

----------


## drague

> ela , po si thua per femijen dreq.............
> 
> edhe une e mbaj zemren perpara pc por per te pare kenge per femije , i pelqejne shume dhe lumturohet , por nuk rri me shume se 20  minuta se veshtrimi fillon e i lodhet


ti e di qe mallkimi i nenes nuk te ze kurre. :shkelje syri:

----------

